# Anegada--BVI



## Yamsailor

Hi Folks,

I will be in the British Virgin Islands next month. I have sailed to Anegada before on vessels less than 50 feet. This time I will be sailing on a 54 footer with an 8' draft. 

Does anybody know if my draft is too deep to get through the channel and stay in the anchorage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackdale

Hi Andrew

I was there last February on a shallow draft power cat. It is shallow. I think an 8 foot draft may be too deep.

I came across these instructions on getting to and into Anageda.

Navigating to Anegada

Jack


----------



## Minnewaska

Anegada is just a huge sandbar, unlike the other BVI islands, which are volcanic. The shifting sand changes the bottom contour and the official charts are even out of date. I think 8ft draft is pushing your luck.

Navigating to Anegada


----------



## stantale

Can't answer your question with authority, but we sailed to Anegada in December 2009 with just shy of 6'. Never touched but it was _really_ shallow at times, in places you wouldn't think going by local/online knowledge. As Minnewaska says, it is ever shifting and the buoys tend to wander around (or away) so what's on the chart is not what's on the water - that's the real issue.

I windsurfed about 30 ft from the boat, the fin hit the sand and I went flying. It's the first time I sprained my ankle by falling into the ocean.

Not saying it can't be done, but if you do attempt it, make sure the gps track is on and take it really really slowly. The lobster is, without question, well worth 8 hours of pushing, towing and insurance forms.

-s


----------



## tomaz_423

We have done it with 5 feet 7 inches when we were there a few years ago. It was shallow, but we had more then 3 inches of water under our keel. 
If you are in doubt you can always take the west anchorage.
And of course - do not enter inside anchorage unless you have excellent visibility and smooth water.


----------



## Minnewaska

stantale said:


> ......if you do attempt it, make sure the gps track is on and take it really really slowly.....


Be careful with a GPS. I've read they use the Admiralty charts as data, which are outdated, due to shifting shoals.


----------



## KindOfBlue

I think that most boats that draw that much go past the main channel and anchor a bit further to the north. It's much more open over there, so try to plan your stay when the swell and wind blown chop is down.


----------



## stantale

Agreed, my answer was misleading, apologies - I meant use the gps track to back out if you do run aground. Electronic charts will definitely be of no use.

stantale


----------



## billyruffn

I visited Anegada last year in November. We draw 7 ft and had no problem with depth in the channel or anchorage. I don't remember, but I think the depths in the anchorage were 10-12 ft.

One thing to consider in a big boat (in addition to the depth) is the size of the anchorage. When we were there the place was full of moorings and space for anchoring (with our draft) was limited. The mooring we tied to was pretty dodgy -- small block of concrete, short rode, no chain. We dove on it and decided to trust it for a night, but (wouldn't you know) a squall came up that night with 30-35 from the west -- we dragged the block 80 yards towards the beach before we got things under control. We didn't hit anything -- bottom or other boats -- but we left the next morning and decided that there really wasn't that much to see in Anegada anyway. Tic, tic -- been there, done that!


----------



## Yamsailor

Thank you for all your responses. I think I will avoid Anegada with an 8' draft. If my crew wants to go there I will tell them to take a day boat from The Bitter End Yacht Club.


----------



## Zanshin

I've been to Anegada many times, most recently last week and I draw a shade over 7 feet. While entering the channel I had a lot of water under the keel. You would need to turn right after then channel and anchor outside of the mooring field, since I can't get in there without leaving a furrow in the bottom sand 
Another option that I've seen the big, deep draft, yachts do is anchor in 15-20 feet right outside of the entrance of the channel. Unless there is a swell coming in from the North or even slightly west of north it is sheltered and calm, and the dinghy ride in isn't too irksome.
Walker Mangum has some excellent charts and resources (Navigating to Anegada) on getting into Anegada. I use the paper chart, a danger sector and follow the recommend compass bearing in. Don't use your GPS or chartplotter for this approach, as it is several hundred feet off to the south and would put you right on the reef when entering. All other BVI GPS coordinates equate to the map, it is just the Anegada one which is erroneous.


----------



## Yamsailor

I have read there is 10-12 feet of water off the commercial dock where boats can anchor. Has anyone anchored off the commercial dock recently? If so can you confirm at least 10' of water?

Zanshin--thanks for the info. Did you anchor off the commercial dock?

Thanks


----------



## snmhanson

Thought I would ad to this post rather than starting my own. We are going to be down there at the beginning of February on a boat with a 5'5" draft. I have made the sail to Anegada once with a captain about ten years ago when we were getting bareboat certified. Been to the BVIs several times since then but never ventured to Anegada. This time we have ten days and we would really like our kids to see the island but I have to admit, I am a bit nervous about the approach. If we decide to make the trip we will certainly get briefed by our charter company but I would still like to get input from others. With a fairly shallow draft and a cautious approach would we likely be fine once we find the entrance cans? I am a bit concerned about having to keep an eye on the cans as well as the GPS all while figuring out what our next move will be. I am a reasonably competent sailor and haven't had any mishaps to date but still, I only get out once every year or two when we charter so I am always relearning things to some degree. Does everyone get a bit nervous leading up to their first (solo) trip to Anegada and does it typically turn out to be easier than anticipated?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jackdale

snmhanson said:


> I am a bit concerned about having to keep an eye on the cans as well as the GPS all while figuring out what our next move will be.
> 
> Matt


Was there last February.

Read the advice above - especially Navigating to Anegada

Check with the charter company about the location of the cans. Do not rely on the GPS. Watch the depth sounder.

If in doubt, follow a deeper draft boat.


----------

